# Weatherproof fan rated box



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

Hi,


Ran across what I think is an odd situation. Have a customer that is building a 60' by 60' open air wooden structure for get togethers that will have 2" poles that shape a triangle on top of the wood protruding upwards to make a canvas covered roof like a tent. The canvas would be removed in the winter and the frame remains. He wants to hang 10 outdoor rated fans on the 2" poles. I have checked with the 3 wholesale houses in my area to locate a fan rated weatherproof box to support the fans. No luck.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

This might be the best option


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

Thats kinda what I was thinking but I don't think its fan rated.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Long screws into the structure. :thumbup:


----------



## Albertaelectric (May 4, 2012)

Up north we don't have to deal with fan rated boxes yet, but why not a rab box with 10/32 threads?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Long screws into the structure. :thumbup:


You beat me to the punchline.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*SL*



electricmanscott said:


> Long screws into the structure. :thumbup:


Shorter thicker is better than longer thinner


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have hung them off those round wp boxes, they are a 10 -24 screw . i just used all four tapped holes. they are still up there today as we get called to remove them every year for winter and reinstall them in the Spring.


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I have hung them off those round wp boxes, they are a 10 -24 screw . i just used all four tapped holes. they are still up there today as we get called to remove them every year for winter and reinstall them in the Spring.


 
I think thats the way to go. I talked to the inspector today and he said since they dont actually make such a product that I need to improvise. The other idea he had was to put a threaded T conduit body and screw the rod into that.

Problm with that is that the box is mounted at a 45 degree angle and then I would need some sort of fitting or knuckle to let the fan hang straight down. I havent seen that fitting in years.


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out 314.27(C) and 422.18.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

314.27(C) states that outlets used as support of ceiling fans must be fan rated. If the box does not support the fan then the box does not need to be fan rated unless you run an extra switch leg that is not used then a box rated for sole support of fans must be used. I think the reason for this is that a fan may be installed later by the homeowner and they would not know to independently support the fan.


----------

